# Tethering?



## gskellig (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anybody found a way to tether with a non 2nd init rom (like liberty) since gingerbread?

Even when I DON'T use the "3g hotspot" app, (Open Garden Wifi Tether for example) the damn 3g hotspot app automatically launches itself, and tells me I have to pay $20 a month for the 3G hotspot.
I don't WANT the 3g hotspot I just want normal ad-hoc tethering like I've always had.


----------



## njmeyers (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a zip you can flash that removes the data monitoring that is giving you that pop up. Wug Fresh made it and it works perfectly on my X running Vortex 2.9. Flash it like a rom in CW. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

If I'm correct, I think the Vortex Rom already incorporates a tether patch. I didn't have to flash Wug's patch when I went to 2.9 (fresh install). Wug's is a great option, though.


----------

